# My Lofts



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Here some photos of my lofts.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)




----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

wow that is an extremely nice setup you have, do you fly any of them?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

That's quite a setup, very neat and organized. It must be pretty time consuming tho to keep it all clean.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

This is only breeding lofts... I have 4 lofts more 1:hens 2:cocks 3:young birds 4:fly.


----------



## lmorales4 (Jul 8, 2010)

Are they all as big as this one. Could we see pictures?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do they get fresh air and sunshine?


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

you must be a professional pigeon rarer bcoz I have never seen that rich loft in my life yet
but I also agree with spirit wings Pigeons need of plenty of fresh air and sunlight.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty good setup  What are those green dishes on the outside of the nest box frames ?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

how much did this set up cost you?
looks expensive.

makes me envy this set up so.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thank you all for your comments.

In our area most breeders use nearly the same lofts. 
I can't tell how much they cost me because, for more than 16 years I add new lofts every year but they cost me too much $. 
The green dishes are for water. It easier to change water and to clean when they are outside.
We use circulation fans for air but there is not enough sun therefore, every 2-3 months I shift the birds to another outside loft for 2 weeks all cocks, hens and babies are separated and give special medication courses.
 All pair are kept separate will give more control for breeing and health care especially I have more than 15 different breed. Also I have about 40 nesting pairs especially for Blondinette and some breed that cannot feed their youngs.
In summer it is very hot more than 120 F and we have to use special water air coolers and some people use AC.
I'll send more photos as soon as possible for the other lofts.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the dimensions of your breeding cages ????????? Thanks


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

AC and aircooler in the summers  that is coooooooooool

I still don't get how the pigeons drink from that green dishes which is on the outside though, is it through an opening in the wire mesh of the cage there ??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> AC and aircooler in the summers  that is coooooooooool
> 
> I still don't get how the pigeons drink from that green dishes which is on the outside though, is it through an opening in the wire mesh of the cage there ??


they must have an opening where they stick their head out and can drink, problaby keeps it from getting poop in the water..?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> they must have an opening where they stick their head out and can drink, probably keeps it from getting poop in the water..?


You are right, a small opening where they heads and drink... about 4"X4". depends on the how big is the pigeon. Bukhara and Saxon pouters need larger opening. Cages dimensions, I have 3 sizes 24"x24"x20" for small birds such as, rollers, Vienna and Budapest. 32"x24"24" for medium size birds, Jacs. and ELF. 40"x26"x26" for large pigeons, Bukhara, Maltese, Pomeranian pouters and Saxon pouters. All my cages are made of welded steel they can last more than the wooden once. Every few years I just clean and paint them or change the net if needed.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

You are right, a small opening where they heads and drink... about 4"X4". depends on the how big is the pigeon. Bukhara and Saxon pouters need larger opening. Cages dimensions, I have 3 sizes 24"x24"x20" for small birds such as, rollers, Vienna and Budapest. 32"x24"24" for medium size birds, Jacs. and ELF. 40"x26"x26" for large pigeons, Bukhara, Maltese, Pomeranian pouters and Saxon pouters.I use welded steel cages they are much better than wooden once. They might cost me more but every few years I change the net and paint them. Some of the cages in the photos I have them more than 13 years and still new and look better.


----------

